# SAVAGE 110 BA



## Whitebeebo (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to pick up a Savage 110 BA.  Does anyone have any suggestions on the caliber.  I am considering the .300 win mag or the .338 lapua magnum.  I don't think I will ever be making 1500 yard shots, but I hear the .338 has a flatter trajectory.  The rounds can be expensive, but that is not a factor of concern for me just yet.

Any suggestions on scopes?  I have been looking at a Nightforce 12-42 x 56 NXS rifle scope (or 8-32 x 56 NXS)  a friend of mine recommended the ELCAN digitalhunter day/night rifle scope.

I am not too big on electronics, especially now that I have to pay out of pocket for my gear.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not trying to talk shit about Savage arms, but I would not buy a precision rifle from them....not enough up grades available after market wise.

That said I would say the 300WM would be the way to go for a civilian based platform being that ammo will be more available then the 338L. Being able to hit the local store for ammo is always good when you can't aford to buy in bulk online... also unless your planning on really reaching out there 1200-1800 meters I don't see a benefit of 338L over 300WM....


----------



## Whitebeebo (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not worried about talking shit, just as long as you have a valid argument to back up what you have to say.  For that matter is there anything else you don't like or I should reconsider before closing the deal on my savage?  I *AM NO *sniper by any means.  While serving, the largest and most favorite rifle caliber I operated came from the M14.  Our instructors taught us to qualify at 200-300 yards with iron sights before we could even utter the word "optics."  Though I had a lot of fun and appreciated the discipline and training, at the time I wasn't interested in the required MATH, the pressure, nor had the desire to be so surgical at extremely long ranges.  Needless-to-say, I wasn't in the proper mind set/maturity to compete for related schools.  Ironically, now that I am out of the military; I have taken more interest in making longer ranged shots just because its something I can do on my own time and dollar (minus the pressure).   
You mentioned that Savage Arms didn't have enough available upgrades after market.  What types of upgrades should I be interested in?  From operating the M2HB, I know that heavy barrels can withstand more punishment.  Will the barrel that supports a .388L be more durable and last longer than the .300wm?  
Any Thoughts?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Barrels, triggers, stocks, optic bases, bolt upgrades, ect, ect..... you would have more availability with a Remington arms rifle, I would say a 5R in 300WM.

But you do what you want dude, I am just passing on experience. I have bought, built and upgraded more then my fair share of PR's and its a lot cheaper to buy/build your rifle that has more parts available on the market.


----------



## Whitebeebo (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think I've built anything that would be considered in a PR category.  Aside from basics, maintenance, and markmanship, I don't have enough of a knowledge base about bolt action rifles to really have a comfortable preference of what I should get.  I do want an affordable rifle with a heavy barrel that fires high energy rounds with a flatter trajectory and isnt affected too much by variables such as wind.  A friend told me to get a Savage 110 BA.  Another friend told me to get a SAKO TRG-42.  My own urge is just to buy a damned bolt action so that I can practice sending rounds down range.

I do know that *quality is usually derived from the shooter, not the rifle*.  So what you say makes perfect sense in respect to availiability.  It would probably be better to get a firearm that has parts more readily availiable and cheap.  Unfortunately, I don't have enough knowledge about what is offered on the civilian market to make that call, yet.  Who am I kidding?  For that matter, I don't think I have the set of skills for building a PR or a national match grade weapon as im sure it's not like as simple as taking parts and building/assembling an AK47, M14, or an M16.  Or maybe it is.  I've never build a "PR" so I wouldnt know.  It's amazing how careful someone becomes when funding comes out of his own pocket.

But essentially I want something that is extremely high powered, heavy barrel, affordable (savage 110 BA was a deal at 1500 after taxes).  A long term goal would be to have the ability to match the potential of my rifle someday.

Other than cost and availability, why would your suggest a .300WM?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pay once cry once....it will serve you better in the long run. Its kind of like buying an Ipad vs a cheap off brand touch pad, you might save a bit but still is not going to do, or upgrade like an actual Ipad....

Check the Sniper section of the forum regarding the 300wm vs 338l... personally I would want a 338 for MIL use but for a civi rifle 300wm is more available and common. More data available, more loads available and a little less cost in ammo. Also the US ARMY & USMC are going to 300wm so I would expect the cost of ammo to go down some...

Remy sendaro or 5R in 300wm is what I would recommend, but again that's up to you...


----------



## Whitebeebo (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info JAB, it is much appreicated.  I didn't want to bug around in a sniper's forum because I was never a sniper.  Since I'm to lazy to validate my former employment, that pretty much cuts me out of a lot of the forums here i guess.  I'm kinda new to this site, but I got the impression that i shouldnt be in a room if i don't demonstrate the proper credentials and can't relate to individuals there.  However, I am definitely interested in taking advice about weapons/equipment that I am not so familiar with ( in your case, high end/percision bolt action rifles) as well as career options.

Thanks again for your recommendations.  I am going to look up those rifles and reconsider my options.

R/

Stephen


----------



## skeeter (Apr 29, 2011)

I own a savage model 10 fp in .308. I have been extremely happy with it! Using the proper load the rifle will post one hole groups at 150. Savage has also come a long way from the products they use to produce. An advantage with savages is barrel changes are easy and fast. The 110BA is higher quality and savage's competitive team has used them pretty successfully last season. That’s just my .02 as an owner of a savage( in avitar). JAB is right about aftermarket parts and customizing your gun. Savage has not been a reliable company near long enough to have and after market backing. You CAN find the things you want, but be prepared to deal with no name companies that may or may not work for you. If the 110 BA has the features you want, savage has out of the box accuracy for shooting 1000 F-class matches. If you want different features that what the 110 BA comes with Remington is the way to go. If you’re going to build you can NOT go wrong with a model 700 action. Hope this helps. :)


----------



## Whitebeebo (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks skeeter.  This site is pretty awesome when it comes to no nonsense advice.  I have a question about scopes as well.  Now that I am out, I would like to experiment with a variety scopes.  Someone suggested I try something digital and brought up the Elcan Digital Hunter for my M1A.  If I get the Savage or one in the selection recommended by JAB, then I want to get a Nightforce scope.  Anyone here familiar with Nightforce optics?  Two scopes I have been considering are the 8-32X56 Precision Benchrest or the 12-42X56 NXS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## skeeter (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know much about scopes, but try this link. More specifically talk to Chad,  the member who posted the second entry into the thread. That way you can talk about your needs for a scope with someone who knows them and someone who has firsthand experience with a 110 BA.;)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/whos-using-something-new.8209/


----------



## Chad (May 14, 2011)

Savage 110BA in .300WM - Biggest negative I experienced was in the magazines. Failure to feed on the last round more often than not. Long and Heavy - more than I want to lug around.

It has been a paperweight for several months.

I'm having a rifle in .300wm built, more along the lines of  a M40 for size and weight. Before that I will have a custom CZ 550 in .300wm from the same smith that I can test....might just wind up buying it.


----------



## Whitebeebo (May 14, 2011)

Chad said:


> Savage 110BA in .300WM - Biggest negative I experienced was in the magazines. Failure to feed on the last round more often than not. Long and Heavy - more than I want to lug around.
> 
> It has been a paperweight for several months.
> 
> I'm having a rifle in .300wm built, more along the lines of a M40 for size and weight. Before that I will have a custom CZ 550 in .300wm from the same smith that I can test....might just wind up buying it.



Thanks Chad


----------

